# top(1) reports fancy numbers for CPU usage



## Veeny (Oct 7, 2021)

Folks,

on some occasions, top goes amiss and reports the same crazy CPU usage for a bunch of processes (see attached screenshot). Did someone else experience this?

PS: that's on 12.2-RELEASE


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2021)

Veeny said:


> Did someone else experience this?


Haven't seen anything like that. But the percentage is calculated based on the number of cores the machine has too, how many cores does this system have? It might screw up the calculations with a high number of cores.


----------



## Veeny (Oct 7, 2021)

8 cores, which is not a lot IMHO.


----------



## Argentum (Oct 7, 2021)

Veeny said:


> 8 cores, which is not a lot IMHO.


Try sysutils/htop is it showing correctly?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2021)

Veeny said:


> 8 cores, which is not a lot IMHO.


No, not today with threadrippers that have a whole lot more


----------



## Veeny (Oct 7, 2021)

Argentum said:


> Try sysutils/htop is it showing correctly?


I'll try. But it's only transient. It lasts only one refresh cycle, then the display goes back to normal. So it's not a major snag, it's just disturbing (and probably indicative of a bug somewhere).



SirDice said:


> No, not today with threadrippers that have a whole lot more


At least something not impacted by the Covid-19 crisis


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 8, 2021)

Veeny said:


> crazy




```
BUGS
     𠈶… The picture it gives is only a close approximation to reality.

FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT          September 21, 2019          FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT
```


----------

